# Notation software to listen to partiture and export to midi



## Ciochi (Jun 13, 2021)

I've done a search on the forum but don't found anything useful. I'm looking for a software that plays partiture I load (I won't ever be able to write one, even though I may read it, so using for composing isn't a thing), and maybe export to midi to try in daw. Any suggestion? Consider that I already have subscription to musescore but, boy, that sounds bad.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 13, 2021)

Do you want to import a PDF? Maybe: https://scan-score.com/en/products/ - in combination with Sibelius for example? https://www.avid.com/sibelius


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2021)

if instead you want to import xml I guess your best option would be Finale/Sibelius/Dorico + Noteperformer


----------



## cet34f (Jun 27, 2021)

I don't fully understand your question, but I am guessing you have a hand written or printed form of music notation, and you want to:

1. Transform it into a MIDI file
2. Find a software to play the MIDI file, and it has to sound good.

If so, here is what I would do: I would transcribe the sheet music manually into a notation software because I don't trust OCR, then I would play it within the notation software using a plugin called Note Performer because, as you pointed out, notation software's built-in sound sucks. I could then export the Note Performer's playback into an audio file.

Is this what you want?






NotePerformer 3


NotePerformer 3 is the Artificial Intelligence-based orchestral playback engine for Sibelius, Finale & Dorico.




www.noteperformer.com


----------



## playscore2 (Aug 19, 2022)

The PlayScore 2 app will help with this! It is very accurate and plays back music from taking a photo or importing a score (e.g., from IMSLP). Our paid subscriptions allows you to export your scores as MIDI files and then you can insert them into a DAW from there. https://www.playscore.co/blog/convert-sheet-music-to-midi. 

However, we recommend you export your scores as MusicXML files as they contain more of the SMFL data. Exporting scores as MusicXML files is very easy to do with any score editor. https://www.playscore.co/blog/scan-music-into-musescore.


----------

